# is this the real rare blue roan?



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not considered a pro by any means, but yes she is a true blue roan. Usually horses advertised as blue, but that aren't truly blue, are bay roans (at least in my area) which she is not. Note the fact that there is no red on any point of her body. She is indeed a black based roan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, he is a true blue roan (black base plus roan). 

I wouldn't call true blue roans "rare." Look at the Hancock and My Blue Valentine lines in QHs. They throw roans of all colors.

That being said, a lot of brown roans are mistakenly labeled as "blue" roans, depending on the shade of their base coat. The easiest way to tell is the muzzle. A brown horse's muzzle will be mealy (an orangy color). A true black's nose will be black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The solid head, "frosting" all over her body and no red showing anywhere lead me to believe she meets the criteria for blue roan. 

From the American Roan Horse Association Web page: 
Blue roan: any roan with a dark underlying coat that gives it a bluish cast. However, "blue roan" is a roan with a black base color. 

American Roan Horse Association What Is A Roan?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, that is a blue roan. Very pretty! I once owned a blue roan Fox Trotter colt, it's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

What a pretty pretty mare...are you considering buying her?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes she is blue roan. 

FYI you can't posting asking for just certain people to respond. This is a public forum. If you just want certain people you need to PM them. 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I wouldn't call true blue roans "rare." Look at the Hancock and My Blue Valentine lines in QHs. They throw roans of all colors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Since the OP horse is a TWH, perhaps the OP means the blue roans are rare in that breed? I don't know much about Walkers, just throwing that out there.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, true classic blue roan is not all that common.... perhaps that is what she meant.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> Well, true classic blue roan is not all that common.... perhaps that is what she meant.


They're a dime a dozen around here :lol:


----------

